# GTS-T AND GTR?



## JOE GTR (Jun 23, 2006)

Guys I've just spoken with my insurer's and they made a quote on a GTR of around £1600.00 but, they couldn't quote me on a GTS-T because it was declining the transaction for insurance! Can someone tell me why? and how I can get a GTR but not a GTS-T?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

We talking R33 or R32 here?


----------



## JOE GTR (Jun 23, 2006)

It's the R33.... Is there a reason for this then? Whether it be a r33 or a r32 is there a difference why I can get insurance quote on a GTR and not a GTS-T... To me it sounds a bit ass backwards!


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

GTS-T is rear drive, GTR is 4wd, so more chance of you climbing a lamp post in a GTS-T than a GTR. Only thing I can really think of.


----------



## JOE GTR (Jun 23, 2006)

AAHHHHhhhhh Rite, Nice one mate... I thought they just wanted more money out of me! Thanks for that twinturboch...


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

found the same when sold the gts and bought gtr insurance was cheaper.
try adrian flux, if you want a gts anyway, they were the only people to insure me when i was 20.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Also, my point is that the R33 model had 'Official' Imports of the GTR version therefore parts for a 33 gtr would, in the eyes of your insurance company, be more easily attainable rather than 'Import Only' parts for GTST.s

Thus, R33 GTR insurance _should_ be a little cheaper


----------



## JOE GTR (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh nice one...

I'm trying to get a GTS-T but I can't get insurance, Do you know of any company that might insure me for a good price (Not for my arms and legs), I'm 22 years and only recently taken out my own car insuance for another vehicle. I'm finding it a little harder for the GTS-T... Trying A-Plan they'll get back to me, still waiting! Anymore?


----------



## JOE GTR (Jun 23, 2006)

I think i tried Adrian Flux before and I think you need No Claims Bonus at-least... I'll give them a go though!


----------



## JOE GTR (Jun 23, 2006)

Guys, I just come off the phone to Adrian Flux and had an Insurance quote for £4800.00 for full comp. and £1000.00 excess looks like I'll selling my body for that. Any offers, Ladies only!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

is it your only car ? 

if its a 2nd vehicle then AON classic will insure you much cheaper that £5k !! .. its limited mileage etc ..


----------



## JOE GTR (Jun 23, 2006)

What's they're number and where are they based?


----------



## JOE GTR (Jun 23, 2006)

s it your only car ?

if its a 2nd vehicle then AON classic will insure you much cheaper that £5k !! .. its limited mileage etc ..
__________________
Brooksie 

Its my seccond car!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

all my paperwork is at home m8 .. id just google 'em ...

i paid £428 a year for my old ECR33 with them .. limited to 3000 miles per year .. i was 32 when i had that car though.


----------



## Swinky (Jun 20, 2006)

I recently bought an R33 GTS-t and found the same thing. The reason I was given was that they could quote the GTR on a classic policy, but the GTS did not quality as a classic!

I ended up going for FirstQuote. They initially gave me a ridiculous quote (its a second car, so I don't have any NCB to put on it). I was told the reason it was so high was because there was a big performance increase between this and my other car. When I let them know that I had previously owned a lot of similarly fast sports cars, they took a note of them and said they call me back the next day.

They did and I was put on a 'special' policy that took into consideration my past, and the quote dropped to a third of the price!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

indeed .. most insurers will take into account what you have driven previously.

s


----------



## skylinegtsturb (Apr 30, 2006)

iv had a gts for almost 2 years but only started driving it in the past year. because when i was 20 years old last year they wanted 10k a year. so i kept the car of the road for a year and when i turned 21 i managed to get the price down to 2600. im limited to 5000 mile a year, excess of 750 and have 0 no claims. i explained to them i have always been on my farthers insurance driving the gts and wanted to start building up some no claims. this was with 4youngdrivers.com. i never thought of trying to insure a gtr. is it because when they think of skyline they think gtr, 2.6 ltr twin turbo. they dont even think a gts excists, or its rare???????? so could i get a gtr and get it cheaper on insurance with a bit of smart talking????????


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*Try tesco....*

With your age they might be good, tesco's were the most competitive 3 years ago when i insured mine at first,

have you tried A-Plan?? they are worth every penny , great service and they know what modifications are, and don't tend to up your premium to much if you are thinking of modding the car (which you will)


the above both cover GTS-T.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

My mum works as an independent insurance brokers and as she told me ( plus when I found out for myself buying my first Skyline ) 'most' companies will classify a Nissan Skyline as a group twenty. Regardless of whether its a GTS-T or a GTR.

The GTS classes may be cheaper to buy currently, but insurance & running costs are VERY high regardless. Hence why there are so many up for sale as people import them to buy or buy them & find that they can't afford to run them anyway.

The younger you are the worse it will be. The more points, accidnet claims, little or no no claims bonus etc. against you will only make it or the more tougher to insure the car.

Unfortunately it's a current fact of life & there is only so much discount your going to get for thatcham approved alarms, immobilisers, trackers etc.


----------

